# My routine for glossy hair :)



## jeanna (May 16, 2005)

I got a lot of compliments on my hair after I posted *pics* of a makeover I did on a friend of mine (Thanks girls!!) So I thought I'd share my tips with everyone, for who ever is interested. 

*Preview:*






First of all, I don't use expensive shampoos/conditioners; my hair's too long and I would end up spending a fortune! I use regular drug store brands. My favorites are Pantene Pro V, Inner Science, Thermasilk, Tres Semme and Revlon Outrageous.

And now, my "routine":

> Condition, everyday! Doesn't have to be all over, if conditioner weighs down your hair, but at least on the ends. Work it in gently. Works best if you squeeze out excess water after shampooing.

> In the shower, I make my final rinse a cold one. Doesn't have to be freezing! This simple step does wonders! When I do this, I notice that my hair is less frizzy and looks glossier than when I skip this step.

> When I towel-dry, I don't "rub" the towel back and forth into my hair (I heard this was damaging... and it causes tangles!) I flip over, put the towel over my head and press the water out with the towel

> I use a soft brush to comb through damp hair, starting at the ends working my way up to the scalp (easiest way to avoid tangles)

> I blow dry after my hair's been towel dried well and is damp, not wet

> I blow dry my hair flipped over, that is, bending at the waist and blow drying hair upside down. I take my fingers and use them to lift at the roots while drying on a warm setting *(THIS GIVES AMAZING VOLUME!)*

> When hair is dry, I use the cool air setting to give a cold blast all over (helps to keep volume and again, cold seems to equal silky & glossy!)

> Finally, I run my fingers from the scalp to the ends to comb through (instead of using a comb/brush; it looks more natural and does the same job anyway)

... and that's it! Sounds like a lot of steps, but when you're doing it, you'll see it really doesn't take much time at all! I'm sure you already all go through these steps everyday, it's just a matter a doing a few things differently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and one final "bonus": For those of you who like to use Biosilk Silk Therapy serum but find it super expensive, a cheaper alternative that actually works is Stiff @#!% Bling Bling Leave in Glosser. I don't use this everyday, but it works really well! Works especially well if you've hot-rollered your hair and want to make it glossy AND it actually helps to prolong the life of the curl.

Sorry for writing a novel!!


----------



## Julie (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the tips jeanna! I will definitely be following your routine. Your hair is just soooooo gorgeous!


----------



## xtina420 (May 16, 2005)

You have beautiful hair !!!


----------



## moonrevel (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the great tips!  I just tried a couple of them, and while my hair definitely isn't as lovely as yours, it really helped me to get my hair shinier with less frizzy fly-aways than usual.


----------



## Lumi (May 17, 2005)

Wow, you do have gorgeous hair! :-D


----------



## Alexa (May 17, 2005)

*bookmarks*!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMakeUp (May 17, 2005)

yes thank u so much! one more question, do u shampoo ur hair everyday??? or skip days in between??


----------



## jeanna (May 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMissMakeUp* 
_yes thank u so much! one more question, do u shampoo ur hair everyday??? or skip days in between??_

 
You're very welcome! Yes, I shampoo my hair every, single day. I can't wake up in the morning unless I have a full shower. Plus I can't go to work with bedhead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know people say that it's bad to shampoo everyday, but I've never had any problems in doing so. I just choose shampoos/conditioners that are gentle and moisturizing (Pantene and Tres Semme are my favorites). Also, I think the fact that I alternate my shampoos help too because my hair never "gets used to" a shampoo to cause build up. I read that in a magazine once, that instead of using a clarifying shampoo to remove buildup, just use a new shampoo every few weeks and alternate.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks for the tips, i'll definetley be trying this!!  and i use biosilk silk therapy now, but it is quite pricey. i wanna try "Stiff @#!% Bling Bling Leave in Glosser."  where can i get this stuff??


----------



## jeanna (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teetra* 
_thanks for the tips, i'll definetley be trying this!!  and i use biosilk silk therapy now, but it is quite pricey. i wanna try "Stiff @#!% Bling Bling Leave in Glosser."  where can i get this stuff??_

 
i know they can be found in most drug stores in canada, but the website says that they are also sold at Walmart.


----------



## jadeangelx (Jul 18, 2005)

Yea, second that.  I do a lot of things but my hair refuses to go back to shinyness ever since I dyed it


----------



## jeanna (Jul 20, 2005)

jadeangelx & Trashley - give it time, girls! i fried my hair in highschool dying it like crazy and it was pretty damaged for a long time...


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 20, 2005)

Haha. Oh wow Jeanna! You're like my Hair Routine Twin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was reading your list and after everything, I went, "Haha, me too!" We must read the same magazines or something. lol.

This guy at the old salon I used to go to actually taught me that hair flipping over thing and the 'cold' dryer shot after to prevent flyaways. Good stuff!

Oh, and I use a comb when my hair is wet and not a brush. I forgot, but I think it's less damaging that way. Something about your hair being more prone to breakage while it's wet. I use a comb that has rotating bristles so it doesn't hurt much if I encounter any tangles.

Oh, and plus! for those who want sleek straight hair, a paddle brush is a MUST.


----------



## breathless (Jul 26, 2005)

i've done those same exact techniques for a while now =] seriously. step by step =]


----------



## jeanna (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_Haha. Oh wow Jeanna! You're like my Hair Routine Twin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was reading your list and after everything, I went, "Haha, me too!" We must read the same magazines or something. lol._

 
I read about these techniques in my Teen magazines from _waaaaay back when....._ Hahah, I used to read them when I was like 11! Man, I'm getting old :*( 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_Oh, and I use a comb when my hair is wet and not a brush. I forgot, but I think it's less damaging that way. Something about your hair being more prone to breakage while it's wet. I use a comb that has rotating bristles so it doesn't hurt much if I encounter any tangles._

 
I use a big-ass afro pick to comb through my wet hair now... Heeheee... and I have noticed less breakage. It just glides right through my hair and only takes about 3 swipes. I hate those short, little hairs that stick out all over!! They're still there from when I used brushes to comb wet hair, but it's a little less noticeable now : )


----------

